# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  محاضرة في الإجراءات الجنائية بعنوان "شهادة الشهود - أعمال الخبرة - القرائن"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بطلابي الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الرابعة ( انتظام - انتساب - شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية ) بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نظرا لما تمر به البلاد من مواجهة لفيرس الكورونا

سأتابع مع حضراتكم المحاضرات على صفحتي على المنتدى وكذلك اليوتيوب

ومرفق لينك المحاضرة المعنونة بــ " شهادة الشهود - أعمال الخبرة - القرائن"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYUoWgVVjlE

ويمكننا التواصل على المنتدى لمن لديه أي سؤال في المحاضرة

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها

----------


## محمد فخري

اشكركم كزيلا على ما تقدموه من خدمة الطلاب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## نغم لطفي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

